# HSG before CLomid??



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Is it usual practice that you have to get HSG before starting CLomid everyone I have spoken to has had one before starting clomid. 


Sarah x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Sarah

I believe it is normal practice to have an HSG before starting clomid. If your tubes are blocked there wouldn't be any point in you taking the clomid.

Samper


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As you had a lap/dye only last month I think its probably unlikely that you'll have to have an HSG as well, especially since your tubes were found to be pretty much clear, other than the adhesions what were removed.

I have sluggish, damaged tubes due to adhesions/endo and I had a lap/dye (with hysteroscopy) in May 2004 and when I was prescribed clomid in June 2005 (to boost as I ovulate naturally no problem), I didn't need to have any further investigations...and the last (and only) HSG I had was when I was 19 so many many years ago !!

Have you been prescribed clomid now ?  When do you start ?

Take care
Natasha


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi 

I have just finished 6 months of clomid and afterwards was sent for an HSG just last week ... this was done on the NHS before they refer me to a private clinic .. I think it all depends on where ur being seen and funding   I didnt have any follicule tracking etc like some of the ladies here 
Good Luck


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya, I agree with Natasha, if you have had the lap and dye so soon there is no need for a HSG, it will only check what the lap has already checked for 
xxxx


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi,

No HSG for me. I had a lap and dye 6 months ago and am in a similar boat to Minxy in as much as I have adhesions caused by my endo with 1 tube found to be stuck down and blocked.

Clomid for me as a boost as I OV naturally and definately seems to be working so far...but no BFP yet!

Karen x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

No HSG for me either, had lap and dye about 18 months before starting clomid.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I had an HSG done before the fert cons would give me clomid. It showed my remaining tube to be clear, which was good. It was a bit uncomfortable but if you take pk's b4hand helps a bit.
Good luck.  Jo x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I had done about 7 cycles of clomid before I was sent for my HSG. My tubes were normal anyway so I was ok to continue. I'm sure your Dr/Cons knows what he talking about and would only send you for one if needed. Like the others have said you've had a lap and dye so shouldn't need one, everyone is different.



K
xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I had a HSG done before I was due to start clomid


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Sarah,

I had an HSG done before I was presribed Clomid too!

Nix.


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Sarah

Im on my third course of clomid, two previous bfp's and this course, have never had any other tests done prior to or after, just a general scan to test for pco...

Fi


----------

